# Lightwedge Questions!



## Yollo

So, I'm interested in the lightwedge. What size is Kindle appropriate? I don't want mine to be too big or unwieldy. Also, how do you read with your lightwedge/Kindle? I can't quite wrap my head around it, so all you Lightwedge users can enlighten me! (no pun intended!)


----------



## luvmy4brats

I use the original, but I know many people that use the smaller paperback size, so I guess it's just a personal preference. 

I read in bed at night on my side with the Kindle propped up like a tent (yes, it's on it's side too.) then I lean the wedge up against it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I also use the Lightwedge and love it. Here's a pic of mine:









I use the paperback version with my stock cover; the corners of the lightwedge fit into the corner pieces of the cover. I have to be careful not to squeeze it; I try to hold it just by the cover.

Betsy


----------



## Kathy

I just bought the Lightwedge this weekend and love it. I bought the paperback size and it fits perfectly. It actually helps me hold the kindle easier and there is no glare at all.

Kathy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

If you have this light, do you need your bedside light also? If not I am purchasing one.

Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> If you have this light, do you need your bedside light also? If not I am purchasing one.
> 
> Thanks


I would try it first and see how you like it. It works great for me, and is perfect in that I needed something that would disturb my hubby, who is very light sensitive. However, others have said it is not enough light. I had bought the Mighty Bright before I realized the Lightwedge, which I already had, would work. Now the Mighty Bright is a grilling and/or sewing light

There is always time to buy more accessories!

Betsy


----------



## DKristie1734

I love my Lightwedge.  A little more expensive than some of the other booklights available, but they're by far the best book lights I've ever used.  They will fully illuminate whatever your reading w/out an additional light so you'll be able to read alongside your hubby w/out disturbing him.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I couldn't believe I had to have a "duh" moment and realize I could use the Lightwedge with Eleanor the Kindle!

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

Wasn't sure what these were until I read this post. Here's a pic (and link) for the original LightWedge:


----------



## KBoards Admin

... and here's the paperback-sized version:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey said:


> Wasn't sure what these were until I read this post. Here's a pic (and link) for the original LightWedge:


Oooh they come in colors now....may be able to justify getting the Hardback size now...pretty

Betsy
who is fascinated by shiny objects


----------



## Kathy

I just bought the paperback size and like it. It fits across the screen perfectly. I have the orginal cover, so I put the lightwedge on the right hand side of the Kindle and the glass slides into the corners of the cover, which helps keep it steady. I also attached the paperguide to the top and it helps keep it from slipping down. On the left of the screen is the Previous and also a Next button, so I just use those to turn the pages. I like the way that the light is distributed better than using the clip on flex lights.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks guys, I have added to my growing wish list.   I love to read at night but the light on my bedside table bothers my husband.


----------



## Yollo

I think I'm going to get one of these. They look like just what I need.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And they come in colors!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here's another lighting option:

http://www.x-tremegeek.com/templates/SearchDetail.asp?productID=8770

Ann


----------



## Yollo

I've had one of these and they work really well with DTBs. I'm just worried about a glare. I know if I have the slightest glare, my (semi made up) OCD will not allow me to read. That's what I really like about the lightwedge.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Here's another lighting option:
> 
> http://www.x-tremegeek.com/templates/SearchDetail.asp?productID=8770
> 
> Ann


I want one of these for hand-sewing.

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Here's another lighting option:
> 
> http://www.x-tremegeek.com/templates/SearchDetail.asp?productID=8770
> 
> Ann


I have one of those and it is OK sitting up but I don't like it lying down in the bed... it doesn't want to stay in place and I am constantly adjusting it.


----------



## SusanCassidy

I tried the ear-hook one, like the one on x-tremegeek, but found it very uncomfortable, and sent it back.


----------



## wavsite

Just wanted to add my endorsement of the Lightwedge - we have both sizes, and the paperback one fits perfectly over the Kindle, and I can still hit the Next Page button without trouble.  

The Lightwedge comes with a little plastic attachment you can slide on either the "top" or "bottom" (depending on which side you want the battery pack/black plastic area on), that acts as a mini-shelf.  You rest that on top of the Kindle (or book) and you don't have to hold the light separately anymore - it kind of becomes one "unit" that way.

My husband uses the full-size Lightwedge with hardback books, it's more suited to those.


----------



## Rivers

If people are holding out on the lightwedge due to price..... I found this website today that sells the paperback version for only 19.95 (and the standard for 29.95). So that's a $5 savings. Not bad...

http://www.asseenontvguys.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=555


----------



## Atunah

I don't even have my Kindle yet, but I am researching light options. My question is, and I hope its not a dumb one , does the sheet that goes over the Kindle screen not take away from the Kindle screen itself? Does it introduce glare or take away from the clarity of the letters in any way since you are now looking through another plastic. I assume in a paper book that sheet goes under the paper. 

Unless I am misunderstanding how these lights work.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Atunah said:


> I don't even have my Kindle yet, but I am researching light options. My question is, and I hope its not a dumb one , does the sheet that goes over the Kindle screen not take away from the Kindle screen itself? Does it introduce glare or take away from the clarity of the letters in any way since you are now looking through another plastic. I assume in a paper book that sheet goes under the paper.
> 
> Unless I am misunderstanding how these lights work.


I don't know about the light question but am sure you will get an answer. I wanted to tell you there are NO dumb questions here so feel free to ask anything. I have been asking ALL DAY!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> I don't even have my Kindle yet, but I am researching light options. My question is, and I hope its not a dumb one , does the sheet that goes over the Kindle screen not take away from the Kindle screen itself? Does it introduce glare or take away from the clarity of the letters in any way since you are now looking through another plastic. I assume in a paper book that sheet goes under the paper.
> 
> Unless I am misunderstanding how these lights work.


No, always feel free to ask anything! Just as in a paper book, the plastic page goes on the top of the page. Here's a picture of the Lightwedge Paperback on top o fmy Kindle....



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I use the paperback version with my stock cover; the corners of the lightwedge fit into the corner pieces of the cover. I have to be careful not to squeeze it; I try to hold it just by the cover.
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Kathy

Ok, I love the Lightwedge and it works wonderfully. I have the original case and was putting the Lightwedge on top of the screen and closing the cover over it. When you put the elastic band around the cover everything fits nice and snug, but the fuss from the inside of the case gets all over the glass on the Lightwedge. I also placed it under the Kindle, between the back cover and the Kindle. Bad move, I got a scratch on it that wouldn't come of. None of the fuzz would come off either. Needless to say I was furious with myself for not thinking about it damaging that easy. I have ordered a new one and a proper case to put it in. I also order the m-edge cover.  Gave my daughter the other one. She doesn't use it often and says it isn't that bad, but I haven't had my Kindle long and I want everything to stay nice.

My sister makes bags, so she made me a nice bag to use when I travel. The Kindle and the Lightwedge have their own section in it and everything fits tight in their nice padded area. No more carelessness from me.

Kathy


----------



## pickychicky

Stupid Lightwedge question...

I got the paperback version today and had to really jam the batteries in. Then, of course, it didn't work. Now I can't get the #1 and #3 batteries out! Anyone else had a problem with this?

I guess it's going back to B&N


----------



## Jamjar

I just bought a light wedge today and installed the batteries.  It was a snug fit but it seems that the batteries slide in if you start at the peak of the battery slot.  I had to push the final battery in by pressing the batteries in both directions at the same time in a firm manner.  Does this make sense? I like the non glare on the kindle face.  There is additional support from the page holder and the way the corners of the light fit into the corner pockets of the kindle cover.  My husband and I will both enjoy this light.

Judy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've had my Lightwedge for years and couldn't remember anything about the batteries...so I took them out.  Be sure to slide the #3 battery to the side when removing it, don't try to pull it up to remove it.  Also, if you have trouble gripping the battery, use a rubber glove, a rubber band wrapped around your finger or a rubber jar grip to help you get hold of the battery.

Once you've removed them, double check that (a) you put them all in correctly--I routinely put them in wrong--and make sure that all 4 batteries are good!

Love my Lightwedge!

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Now I want the Lightwedge! LOL!!


----------



## Kathy

I ordered my new Lightwedge to replace the one I didn't take care of correctly. Of course this time I ordered the soft case to protect it. Well, I got the new one and I ordered the Original instead of the paperback size. The original is to big and I received the paperback soft case. The soft case looked like it had been used and was in really bad shape. I emailed customer service and was told that they couldn't send a replacement, but they would refund my money when I returned the items. No problem, I printed out the mailing labels and return documents and dropped them off at the post office. Both of the replacements are on the way.

Now the question I have is this. I ordered my Kindle and the package was delivered and left by front door, no signature required. I was glad, because I'm tracking it all day at work and see that my delivery is there. I take off work early and hurry home to open my new Kindle. I'm traveling next week and when I ordered the corrected items, I paid for 2nd day delivery. I wanted all of my new toys to take on my vacation with me. Of course, I'm tracking all day again and see the message, "Delivery Attempted". I'm thinking maybe my front door isn't there any longer, that could be the only reason that they couldn't deliver. I rush home as early as I can, thinking all the way that the package will be there. No my door is still there, but instead of my package there is a delivery attempted receipt on my door stating "Signature required". I can't believe it. My $359.00 Kindle doesn't need a signature, but my $29.00 light and $7.95 case needs a signature. Not the end of the world, but I would definitely had a note on my door for my neighbor to sign for me. All isn't lost though, it could have been my beloved Kindle that was missing. 

So all of you folks out there that have ordered other items from Amazon, was it the fact that I paid for 2nd day delivery that required the signature? If so, I'll stick to standard from now on and not be in such a hurry.


----------



## pidgeon92

I can't imagine why those two items would need a signature. 2nd day delivery does not matter.

Unless requested, an item costing less than $400, unless it is alcohol, does generally require a signature.


----------



## Kathy

Not only do they require a signature the items are coming in two separate shippings, so now I need to 2 signatures. I'm glad I have really nice neighbors. I live in a condo in Florida and my neighbors are "Snow Birds" and we take care of their condo when they aren't here, so they are always glad to help. At least I know my new light and case will be in good hands. I plan on enjoying my vacation without them.

Thanks for the info.

Kathy


----------



## bordercollielady

I ordered the paperback version of the Lightwedge.  The two lights come on when I turn it on but they are not very bright.  Is there something I am doing wrong?


----------



## farmwife99

I'm on a mini vacation this weekend. I traveled to my daughter's house to babysit my grand-doggies while she is away for the weekend. So I got to stop by Borders and picked up a Lightwedge today. I got the paperback size in blue and it came with a soft case to keep it in. I couldn't wait to get the 4 AAA batteries in to see if it worked. ...... and boy does it work.
I love it the whole screen is lighted up and the paperback size is just right.

Now looking forward to reading late into the night tonight.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

bordercollielady said:


> I ordered the paperback version of the Lightwedge. The two lights come on when I turn it on but they are not very bright. Is there something I am doing wrong?


My lightwedge has three settings, on, brighter on and off. Also, it might not seem really bright to you; it's not bright, bright light like some book lights.

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady

I'm wondering if mine is defective.  Others say that the whole screen lights up.  Mine doesnt - I just get two circles of light around the bulbs.  Not enough to read in the dark.


----------



## farmwife99

That does sound like something is wrong...
I really like mine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

bordercollielady said:


> I'm wondering if mine is defective. Others say that the whole screen lights up. Mine doesn't - I just get two circles of light around the bulbs. Not enough to read in the dark.


Can you get to a Barns & Noble to compare with another one in person? I think they carry Lightwedges...

Also, have you tried another set of batteries?

Betsy


----------



## farmwife99

I don't know if you have a Border's bookstore where you live but that is where I got mine.


----------



## Anne

I found the Lightwedge paperback size on E-bay for $9.99 here is the link. I hope it works http://cgi.ebay.com/Lightwedge-Book-Light-NIB_W0QQitemZ220329598686QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item220329598686&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## bordercollielady

Yes - I think I will wait until I can try one in person.  I did put brand new batteries in mine but it didn't make any difference.  I wonder if the plates on some of them are too tight.


----------



## DawnOfChaos

Anne said:


> I found the Lightwedge paperback size on E-bay for $9.99 here is the link. I hope it works http://cgi.ebay.com/Lightwedge-Book-Light-NIB_W0QQitemZ220329598686QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item220329598686&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


Thanks for the link! I just got one!


----------



## Anne

DawnOfChaos said:


> Thanks for the link! I just got one!


Dawn: You you are welcome. I got one too.


----------



## Kathy

Wondering if anyone else is having the problem of their lightwedge looking speckled. I thought it was the way I was storing the first one that gave me the problem of what looks like fuzz all over the glass. When I bought this one, I made sure that I bought the case and cleaner to go with it. I took it out to use it last night and again there is fuzz like specks all over it. I used the cleaner and cloth and that didn't help. It also has a smudge that has appeared on the edge of the glass. I don't know if it is me or if I'm just unlucky with the ones I'm getting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wait, let me go get mine from the pile of books I've got it shoved in.  (Talk amongst yourselves.)

....

OK, I've got it.  Dug out the cover too while I was at it.  Really need to start using the cover for something...

Mine's pretty old, I think I bought it about four years ago.  It has some very very fine scratches that I can see when I hold it up to the light, never noticed them when I use it, I'll have to see if I can stay awake long enough to check tonight.  And, like everything else in my house, there's a fine layer of dust that wipes away with the napkin I picked up off the table.

I do know that you want to be careful with cleaners when cleaning plastic...the instructions that came with mine say do not use alcohol-based products to clean the lens.

Betsy


----------



## Kathy

Thanks Betsy. I actually bought mine from the Lightwedge site because I wanted a color that Amazon didn't have. I had to pay more, but like everyone else it had to match the case my sister made me for my Kindle. I bought the cleaner from them as well because I was worried about using the wrong one. I did try cleaning again and some of the specks came off, but not all. I think I will check with Lightwedge customer service and see what they say.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kathy said:


> Thanks Betsy. I actually bought mine from the Lightwedge site because I wanted a color that Amazon didn't have. I had to pay more, but like everyone else it had to match the case my sister made me for my Kindle. I bought the cleaner from them as well because I was worried about using the wrong one. I did try cleaning again and some of the specks came off, but not all. I think I will check with Lightwedge customer service and see what they say.


I'll have to check out the site and the Amazon site again; I'm thinking of getting the hardback size so that I can justify getting a cooler color. I've had mine so long they only came in black, sort of like the Model T "you can have any color as long as it's black"

It could be that they're using a slightly different plastic now....

Betsy


----------



## Kathy

I just finished reading their FAQs and they are packaging it differently now. It no longers has the protective film on it. It also now has only one light setting (high), but that is fine with me. I was also going to see if I could buy protective film to put on it, but no luck. Their website is www.lightwedge.com. I'm traveling right now, so will wait until I get home to contact them about the problem. I could live with a few specks, but the smudge on the edge is right in the middle and is large enough that it covers part of the page. I'm a dust free freak as my husband says, so the specks are annoying to me.


----------



## holmes4

The FAQ suggests that the "protective film" was there to prevent smudges as people took the Lightwedge out of the box before buying, not as something permanent.

I decided to try the paperback version and will see how it works for me.


----------



## auntmarge

Has anyone tried the lightwedge with K2?  Which size?


----------



## VictoriaP

auntmarge said:


> Has anyone tried the lightwedge with K2? Which size?


I've tried my hardcover one (a Harry Potter version that's a few years old  ) with the K2. Not bright enough (well, I never thought it was with a DTB either!), and awkward as heck to find a position where I could hold both the LW & the K2...and still be able to turn pages.

On the plus side, the LW does produce less glare than any other light I've ever seen.

I can see where the paperback size would likely work better, but I think I'm going to continue my quest for the ideal book light; this just isn't it for me.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I tried the Lightwedge. It was the paperback size. It moved around too much and I couldn't keep fingerprints off the plastic and that bothered me. Also, it was not bright enough for me.

I think I will try one of the over the ear lights.


----------



## Abby

I use the paperback Lightwedge with my K2.  I like that it doesn't cover the buttons on the left side so I can still turn the page or go back without too much trouble.  I've never tried the full size one.


----------



## mathmom

Will the lightwedge work with a K2 without a case?  I have a pouch-style case, so when I read, it's "naked".


----------



## Dangerosa

The folks at Lightwedge told me they are working on one specifically for the K2. That was a few months ago, so I'm hoping they'll release something soon.


----------



## Christina

Dangerosa said:


> The folks at Lightwedge told me they are working on one specifically for the K2. That was a few months ago, so I'm hoping they'll release something soon.


If they do come out with one specifically for the K2, I'll be buying one! I like the idea of the whole page being illuminated.


----------



## DD

Maybe I'm dense (well, I _*am*_ dense sometimes), but I don't quite understand how the lightwedge is used. Do you put it right against your Kindle, plastic to plastic? Do you have to hold it against there? Isn't there danger of scratching the Kindle and the lightwedge when they move against each other?


----------



## MonaSW

DD said:


> Maybe I'm dense (well, I _*am*_ dense sometimes), but I don't quite understand how the lightwedge is used. Do you put it right against your Kindle, plastic to plastic? Do you have to hold it against there? Isn't there danger of scratching the Kindle and the lightwedge when they move against each other?


The LightWedge would lay over the Kindle. You do have to hold both at the same time. The only part of the Kindle at risk for any scratching would be the area surrounding the screen - the screen is recessed a bit so it wouldn't be at risk for being scratched. The LightWedge itself might also be at risk of being scratched - but if you skin your Kindle, the risk is eliminated.


----------



## Meemo

Dangerosa said:


> The folks at Lightwedge told me they are working on one specifically for the K2. That was a few months ago, so I'm hoping they'll release something soon.


They told me that about the K1 back in the fall....still waiting for that one....


----------



## srmalloy

Amazon also has a red-LED version of the hardback-size LightWedge, and the Ocean color of both the paperback and hardcover sizes are on sale, the paperback for $16.47 and the hardcover for $23.07.


----------

